# will you kiss me?



## flagirl

I would appreciate it if someone could tell me how to say the following. I am female and I want to say this to a French-Canadian man.

"I think you are very sexy. The next time we meet, would you kiss me?" 

The kind of kiss I mean is a sexual kiss not a platonic kiss, if that makes a difference. 

Thanks! I am writing a letter and want to send it asap, so if someone can help me soon that would be fantastic!


----------



## Welshie

I'm not French, but I'd go for:

"Tu me plais beaucoup. La prochaine fois qu'on se rencontre, peux-tu m'embrasser?"


----------



## anangelaway

flagirl said:
			
		

> I would appreciate it if someone could tell me how to say the following. I am female and I want to say this to a French-Canadian man.
> 
> "I think you are very sexy. The next time we meet, would you kiss me?"
> 
> The kind of kiss I mean is a sexual kiss not a platonic kiss, if that makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks! I am writing a letter and want to send it asap, so if someone can help me soon that would be fantastic!


 
Hello!

Romantic/sexual you said? 

Let me try my best:
-Je te trouve très sexy. La prochaine que l'on se voit, tu voudras bien m'embrasser?
-Je pense que tu es très sexy. Quand on se reverra, tu m'embrasseras?
-Tu es super sexy, m'embrasseras-tu la prochaine fois?

As for a sexual kiss, I think perhaps you meant sensual kiss... 
-Je te trouve très sexy. A notre prochaine rencontre, tes lèvres seront miennes?
sensual kiss could be = un tendre baiser sur mes lèvres. 

I'm the least poetic you could find...
Now in Quebecois, I've no idea if there is an expression you could use with the same meaning that will definately make him to kiss you passionately...


----------



## flagirl

which one? I definitely want him to kiss me passionately!


----------



## botiwazo

Well I am French Canadian, lived in Québec for 15 years, and was a part time translator at one time.  If you really want to get your message across, try this, "Tu es vraiment de mon goût. J'aimerais que tu me donnes un beau 'french' la prochaine fois qu'on se rencontre."  Believe me, he'll know what you're talking about.


----------



## emma42

So, a "French kiss" en francais is "un french"?!  I know Agnes will not like this!


----------



## Agnès E.

Mais qu'ai-je donc fait pour mériter tant de haine ??!!  

Comment nous autres Français pourrions-nous qualifier ceci autrement que par "un baiser" ?  
Aux autres nations du monde à inventer leur propre version de la chose, et si elles sont également francophones et choisissent un terme anglais, ceci n'est pas de mon ressort ! (de toutes façons, je n'y pourrais rien changer, alors...)  Car je rappelle qu'un French ne s'utilise qu'au Québec, pas en France.


----------



## emma42

Agnes, pas de haine!  Je t'aime bien!  C'etait une sorte de blague parce que tout le monde sait bien que tu n'aimes pas les anglicismes.  Et, en effect, je suis de meme avis quand il ya un mot juste en francais.  Amities.


----------



## debbie_b8984d

how to say "give me a kiss" to a guy?
my man always says somethin romantic in English and French, and i really wanted to give him romantic sentences. Can someone help me to write something Romantic in French? Something simple, but meaningful 
Merci


----------



## Agnès E.

Well, a simple way is just: *embrasse-moi!* or *j'ai envie que tu m'embrasses.*
Both work well.


----------



## xav

flagirl said:
			
		

> which one? I definitely want him to kiss me passionately!


Dear Flagirl,

I just would like to tell you that a Latin young male usually wants to have the initiative (or to think he has), and that probably something too explicit can unplease him. I'd write "J'aimerais que tu me fasses goûter à tes lèvres..." and perhaps add "Je pense que tu ne le regretteras pas...".

To Debbie : we are just beginning to work on that field in the "Themed lists" subforum called "Langage de l'amour" ; you should find new and new things there in the next weeks/months...


----------



## Waenelin

this thread made me smile... 

I agree whis these who said "la prochaine fois qu'on se voit, embrasse moi!".  Write this if U're really mad of him and want him to be yours... but it has a very sensual sense. Don't write this if you feel more love than sexual attraction for this man. There are a lot of more romantic translations above that would be better in this case.


----------



## Waenelin

By the way, it made me wonder the exactly opposite thing : how would you say to someone English "Puis-je vous faire la bise?" (on the cheek).......................without him to understand anything else ??

Quite important to know too....


----------



## botiwazo

_RE: which one? I definitely want him to kiss me passionately!_

Very interesting input from other members  , and some very elegant translations as well, however it's all about communication and getting the message across. And we all know what a french kiss is. It's unequivocal.


----------



## calembourde

I remember a question on a quiz show long ago when they said that a French kiss is called an English kiss in France. I guess they were wrong.


----------



## flagirl

To explain the situation a little more, I see this guy rather infrequently. He is a musician and travels a lot. He always seems very happy to see me and embraces me warmly and kisses beside my cheek. I kiss his cheek and he does not object. But I want him to know that I would like a real kiss, or more.  I don't want to be crude, but I do not ever have much time with him, so I need to get my point across.  I need to make sure he understands that the next time we meet, probably in Oct or Nov, I would be thrilled if he would actually kiss me this time! 
I am not a French speaker, although I am trying to learn. So if you guys could translate what you write, I would greatly appreciate it.  I want to know what the subtle differences are in meaning. Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Amityville

I wonder if it would be better just to say "Will you kiss me on the mouth this time ? and take it from there.
"Embrasse-moi sur la bouche", I think. Or "à pleine bouche".(Native people, does the second one just mean full on the mouth, or a bit more ?)


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

I would personally strongly advise against using "embrasse-moi à pleine bouche" to a man. Chances are he will not find it highly refined and may be turned off ...

On the other hand, that phrase would be acceptable to report the act to a third party : il m'a embrassé à pleine bouche.


----------



## Amityville

Thankyou, Jean-Michel, to turn him off is the last thing she wants.


----------



## LV4-26

Amityville said:
			
		

> "Embrasse-moi sur la bouche", I think. Or "à pleine bouche".(Native people, does the second one just mean full on the mouth, or a bit more ?)


Just a little clarification.
The meaning of "_embrasser"_ in French only depends on the context.
Between friends it means kiss on the cheek.
In a romantic context, (whether "_à pleine bouche" _or not ), it means what you call a French kiss (in which tongues participate - sorry -). A kiss on the mouth (and just that) is something which barely exists in France, or maybe only between teenagers under 14 or so.

"_à pleine bouche_" means that the (French) kiss is even more passionate.

Now I suggest we shift to _"Florentine kiss_" (as by an old thread in this forum) instead of "_French kiss" _as we natives end up feeling a little uncomfortable about that 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=20170&highlight=florentin


----------



## Amityville

So requesting a kiss on the mouth implies just what flagirl wants. She doesn't need to say 'langoureusement' for instance (I just found that one, and was hoping it could be used). Picture the scene - his suitcase and guitar will fall to the floor unheeded, he will take her in his arms, their lips will touch....the earth will move.

Don't be embarrassed, LV, you belong to the nationality known the world over for its fine kissing, whatever they say about baisers florentins.


----------



## LV4-26

Mind you, what I said is only true for France. But Flagirl's boyfriend is a French Canadian, so...I'm not sure.

Just to illustrate what I said before
Have you seen Jean Gabin and Michèle Morgan in the movie_ Quai des Brumes _?
- _T'as d'beaux yeux, tu sais ?
- Embrassez-moi.
_


----------



## Derringer

Waenelin said:
			
		

> By the way, it made me wonder the exactly opposite thing : how would you say to someone English "Puis-je vous faire la bise?" (on the cheek).......................without him to understand anything else ??
> 
> Quite important to know too....



You might try, "Not on the lips. I have a cold and I'm contagious!"  More seriously, as there is no good way to say this in English, if he tries to kiss you, simply offer him your cheek rather than your lips.


----------



## flagirl

You have all been very helpful and I thank you. Now, just to make sure everyone understands, this guy is not my boyfriend. I would like to know him better, certainly! I just want to let him know that it is ok to kiss me, when we meet and that is indeed what I was love to happen. But up until now, he has merely embraced me and allowed me to kiss his cheek. The last time we met, he kissed _beside _my cheek. This happened four times that evening. So maybe he would be willing to actually kiss me, even if only on the cheek, but preferrably on the mouth.  I don't want to "scare him off", but on the other hand, as they say, "he who hesitates is lost".  I would like to have something to whisper in his ear at our next meeting when he embraces me, that would get him to kiss me back.


----------



## Amityville

Why don't you whisper _



T'as d'beaux yeux, tu sais ?

Click to expand...

 _


----------



## river

If you have to ask, he's probably not that into you. Anyway, who asks for a romantic kiss?  If the chemistry is right, just do it.


----------



## Amityville

Well, that seems hard, river but there's truth in what you say. If a Frenchman expects to be the one to take the initiative, why hasn't he ? We don't know the full circumstances though. I hope you make out, flagirl, but BE SUBTLE.


----------



## tgarvey

This may be good occasion to warn of dreadful gaffe sometimes committed by English speakers starting out in French:

For "Kiss me", NEVER EVER say: "Baisez-moi".  Good example of how misleading dictionaries can be.  Trust me !!


----------



## flagirl

Merci, everyone. I despair of seeing him when I thought I would because the tour may not come through here. But if it does, I will let you know how it turns out!  And don't worry, I will be subtle, because I am actually very shy. In fact, if I had been more bold in the past, I might not be needing this help. He might be the one helping me with my French lessons!


----------



## foxfirebrand

tgarvey said:
			
		

> For "Kiss me", NEVER EVER say: "Baisez-moi". Good example of how misleading dictionaries can be. Trust me !!


 
Pourquoi pas?


----------



## Mycall

Please allow an expert in the matter like me provide a translation for "French kiss"--> "baiser profond" ou "nettoyage d'amygdales", ou encore "roulage de pelle" (some people will actually replace "pelle" by "gamelle") ou bien encore "détartrage en règle". Even if they are far from romantic, at least, they are quite "to the point" and this is what it's all about if I'm not mistaken. 

  So, to get your message across, it's best to tell him: "La prochaine fois qu'on se rencarde, peux-tu s.t.p. me rouler une pelle géante?" This will sound quite explicitly straightforward and no doubt he'll take it as an offer no one in their right minds could refuse. And it's ever more subtle than the hackneyed "Baise-moi! ".
  Personally I find the phrase: "à pleine bouche" rather off-putting, just like Jean-Michel rightly pointed out earlier on.


----------



## Welshie

Foxfirebrand:

baiser:
Principal Translations:

baiser	(donner)	nm	peck
Il lui donna un baiser sur la joue.
He gave her a peck on the cheek.

baiser		v	fuck (slang)
J'ai besoin de baiser.
I need to fuck.

:O


----------



## flagirl

Mycall said:
			
		

> Please allow an expert in the matter like me provide a translation for "French kiss"--> "baiser profond" ou "nettoyage d'amygdales", ou encore "roulage de pelle" (some people will actually replace "pelle" by "gamelle") ou bien encore "détartrage en règle". Even if they are far from romantic, at least, they are quite "to the point" and this is what it's all about if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> So, to get your message across, it's best to tell him: "La prochaine fois qu'on se rencarde, peux-tu s.t.p. me rouler une pelle géante?" This will sound quite explicitly straightforward and no doubt he'll take it as an offer no one in their right minds could refuse. And it's ever more subtle than the hackneyed "Baise-moi! ".
> Personally I find the phrase: "à pleine bouche" rather off-putting, just like Jean-Michel rightly pointed out earlier on.



Can you please tell me what this is in English?


----------



## Isotta

Amityville said:
			
		

> Why don't you whisper
> _T'as d'beaux yeux, tu sais ?_



Erm, I have discovered this is the French equivalent of a catcall, in addition to, "ravissante," "elegante," and so on. Not sure how I feel about it, though I suppose it beats, "Oooh girl, you fine."

Isotta.

EDIT: "Nettoyage d'amygdales"--is it not very familiar?


----------



## Isotta

Welshie said:
			
		

> Foxfirebrand:
> 
> baiser        v    fuck (slang)
> 
> :O



It was not always so, as demonstrates the famous poem Louise Labé. Pity, really.

Isotta.


----------



## Mycall

You will find that most expressions cannot be translated into English. "Rouler une pelle" literally means "to roll a shovel" which, you will agree, doesn't make any sense. Having said that, this expression is incredibly popular among young folks.

  If you asked Céline Dion, she'd probably come up with something like: "Donne-moi un gros bec!"

  Still, if you want to give it some romantic feel, you could do it the Iglésias way: "Viens m'embrasser..."


----------



## Mycall

Isotta said:
			
		

> EDIT: "Nettoyage d'amygdales"--is it not very familiar?


 

  It is indeed, just like anything organic. Still, I heard it so I thought I'd throw it in just the same...


----------



## Isotta

Mycall said:
			
		

> You will find that most expressions cannot be translated into English. "Rouler une pelle" literally means "to roll a shovel" which, you will agree, doesn't make any sense. Having said that, this expression is incredibly popular among young folks.
> 
> If you asked Céline Dion, she'd probably come up with something like: "Donne-moi un gros bec!"
> 
> Still, if you want to give it some romantic feel, you could do it the Iglésias way: "Viens m'embrasser..."



Yes, I hate otherwise innocuous "tirer les vers du nez" for this reason. "Tonsil cleaning" just doesn't do it for me.

The last suggestion was good. Or just do it. Life is short.

Isotta.


----------



## foxfirebrand

Isotta said:
			
		

> "Tonsil cleaning" just doesn't do it for me.


 
We have "tickling tonsils" in AE, right?  A little more elegant than the more common "swapping spit."  

Welshie-- thanks for the explanation re _baiser._  Sounds like it means one extreme or the other.


----------



## xav

flagirl said:
			
		

> You have all been very helpful and I thank you. Now, just to make sure everyone understands, this guy is not my boyfriend. I would like to know him better, certainly! I just want to let him know that it is ok to kiss me, when we meet and that is indeed what I was love to happen. But up until now, he has merely embraced me and allowed me to kiss his cheek. The last time we met, he kissed _beside _my cheek. This happened four times that evening. So maybe he would be willing to actually kiss me, even if only on the cheek, but preferrably on the mouth. I don't want to "scare him off", but on the other hand, as they say, "he who hesitates is lost". I would like to have something to whisper in his ear at our next meeting when he embraces me, that would get him to kiss me back.


This is very different from writing. And much more efficient.

I'd whisper

"Embrasse-moi...
... pour de vrai !"

He'll perhaps have a rather earnest look at you. *Don't quit his eyes*, come closer to him, hold the mouth half-open, slightly expiring. Be ready for everything. 
As you know, body language is 90 % of the matter.

Good luck !


C'est pas de la communication interculturelle, ça ?


----------



## rebecca13594

lui is will in that context tu is you baiser is kiss and me is moi
 =    lui tu baiser moi


----------



## flagirl

xav said:
			
		

> This is very different from writing. And much more efficient.
> 
> I'd whisper
> 
> "Embrasse-moi...
> ... pour de vrai !"
> 
> He'll perhaps have a rather earnest look at you. *Don't quit his eyes*, come closer to him, hold the mouth half-open, slightly expiring. Be ready for everything.
> As you know, body language is 90 % of the matter.
> 
> Good luck !
> 
> C'est pas de la communication interculturelle, ça ?



Haha! That one seems good! "for real" as is, not the fake air kisses!  But a little pronounciation help please, as I said I don't speak French very well at all.


----------



## xav

flagirl said:
			
		

> Haha! That one seems good! "for real" as is, not the fake air kisses! But a little pronounciation help please, as I said I don't speak French very well at all.


 
ambrass-mwah...
poor de vrè !

Do you see ?

You could perhaps test your pronunciation by another French-speaker,
...but it could be misunderstood 
...so, I volunteer (lol)


----------



## flagirl

xav said:
			
		

> ambrass-mwah...
> poor de vrè !
> 
> Do you see ?
> 
> You could perhaps test your pronunciation by another French-speaker,
> ...but it could be misunderstood
> ...so, I'm volunteer (lol)



That is good! Thanks for the help. I do know someone who is a fluent French speaker. I will ask her to help me practice.


----------



## xav

flagirl said:
			
		

> That is good! Thanks for the help. I do know someone who is a fluent French speaker. I will ask her to help me practice.


Practice !!! *
Hope he's at least 80 !  



* it's a near "faux ami" : "pratiquer" is usually used for physical activities only.


----------



## flagirl

xav said:
			
		

> Practice !!! *
> Hope he's at least 80 !
> 
> 
> 
> * it's a near "faux ami" : "pratiquer" is usually used for physical activities only.



Sorry, I don't understand your remark. Should I be insulted?


----------



## xav

No, not at all, flagirl. 
Simple bilingual* "de mauvais goût" joke - excuse me ! 
I just wanted to say that sentence may be rather explosive.

To be perdoned, I have prepared a little Love toolbox for you. 
Containing The Preliminary Works,The Killing Answer, The Ultimate Try, The Seducted Seducer, The Big Alternative, The Very Common Way and The Much Appreciated Extra.

1st Tool : The Preliminary Works
. eyeliner, at least
. perfume (not much, if you aren't accustomed)
. lipstick (light, if not accustomed)
. wearing and behaviour : in the same time elegant and natural...
........You know all that

2d Tool : The Killing Answer

If you follow #40 proposal, maybe he'll try to change the way by saying
"Oh, tu parles français, maintenant ?""Hey, do you speak French, now ?" or something like that.
Just answer slowly "No - it's love", and come closer.

3d Tool : The Ultimate Try

If nothing happens at all, you can try to fall down unconscious, if the nervous tension is too strong for you - I'm not sure it is convenient to your character.

4th Tool : The Seducted Seducer

Find his interest poles and question him about. Show him evidently how much you're interested (better if you really are, of course), how smart, brilliant, fascinating he is. Drink his words, as we say in French ; when your mouth (and perhaps your body) is near enough of his, maybe something happen - if not, don't worry, you'll get another occasion : he loves your conversation !

For example, propose he teaches French to you...

5th Tool : The Big Alternative

Provoke him to any kind of close-combat play, from judo to catch. The best is probably, if you're young enough, play tag (or tig), since it allows you to vary the battlefield. When you'll be both well exhausted, if he doesn't take the initiative, you can.

6th Tool : The Very Common Way

Come on, dance with him ! A nice slow after three very lively rocks...
Dance has been invented to bring bodies close.
(NB. je m'aperçois au passage que la langue anglaise, qui rassemble la quasi totalité des vocabulaires germanique et latin, n'a pas de mot pour dire "rapprocher", ni d'ailleurs "se rapprocher de" - significatif, non ?)

7th Tool : The Much Appreciated Extra

To learn effectively French !


* we could make here another one with this word, couldn't we ?  


 NB1. I'd be happy if anybody would correct my probably numerous mistakes...

NB2. pour AgnèsE. : peut-être une partie de ceci vous paraîtra-t-elle intéressante pour le fil "Langages de l'amour". Ce n'est pas du français, certes ; c'est du latin  - ou plutôt de l'international ! 

Mais cela peut aider l'un(e) ou l'autre, je crois. A côté des expressions (classées, n'est-ce pas, en catégories musico-rigolotes) on pourrait donc peut-être avoir une "Toolbox" de ce genre...


----------



## Isotta

This confirms my suspicion that the French have schools for this.

 Since you asked, though your English is exceptional, I made a few light revisions. The actual corrections are in red, and the stylistic/syntactical ones are in blue.

 Isotta.




			
				xav said:
			
		

> No, not at all, flagirl.
> Simple bilingual* "de mauvais goût" joke - excuse me !
> I just wanted to say that sentence may be rather explosive.
> 
> To be pardoned, I have prepared a little Love toolbox for you, containing The Preliminary Works,The Killing Answer, The Ultimate Try, The Seducted Seducer, The Big Alternative, The Very Common Way and The Much Appreciated Extra.
> 
> 1st Tool : The Preliminary Works
> . eyeliner, at least
> . perfume (not much, if you aren't accustomed to it)
> . lipstick (light, if not accustomed to it)
> . wearing (comportment? demeanor? what you wear? how you wear it? Strange word choice?) and behaviour : at the same time elegant and natural...
> ........You know all that
> 
> 2d Tool : The Killing Answer
> 
> If you follow proposal #40, maybe he'll try to change the natural progression/flow by saying
> "Oh, tu parles français, maintenant ?""Hey, do you speak French now ?" or something like that.
> Just answer slowly "No - it's love", and move closer to him.
> 
> 3d Tool : The Ultimate Try
> 
> If nothing happens at all, you can try to fall down unconscious, if the nervous tension is too strong for you - I'm not sure if this would suit your character.
> 
> 4th Tool : The Seducted Seducer
> 
> Find his interest poles (? points of interest?) and question him about them. Show him exactly how interested you are in him (better if you really are, of course), and how smart, brilliant, fascinating he is. Drink his words, as we say in French ; when your mouth (and perhaps your body) is near enough to his, maybe something will happen - if not, don't worry, you'll get another occasion : he loves your conversation !
> 
> For example, propose that he teach you French...
> 
> 5th Tool : The Big Alternative
> 
> Entreat him to participate in any kind of close-combat play, from judo to catch. The best is probably, if you're young enough, play tag (or tig), since it allows you to vary the battlefield. When you're both well exhausted, if he doesn't take the initiative, you can.
> 
> 6th Tool : The Very Common Way
> 
> Come on, dance with him ! A nice slow one after three very lively rocks...
> Dance was invented to bring bodies close together.
> (NB. je m'aperçois au passage que la langue anglaise, qui rassemble la quasi totalité des vocabulaires germanique et latin, n'a pas de mot pour dire "rapprocher", ni d'ailleurs "se rapprocher de" - significatif, non ?)
> 
> 7th Tool : The Much Appreciated Extra
> 
> To learn French, of course ! (I feel like "effectivement" is a faux ami here, though I can't think of the right word in English)
> 
> 
> * we could make another one here with this word, couldn't we ?
> 
> 
> NB1. I'd be happy if anybody would correct my probably numerous mistakes...
> 
> NB2. pour AgnèsE. : peut-être une partie de ceci vous paraîtra-t-elle intéressante pour le fil "Langages de l'amour". Ce n'est pas du français, certes ; c'est du latin  - ou plutôt de l'international !
> 
> Mais cela peut aider l'un(e) ou l'autre, je crois. A côté des expressions (classées, n'est-ce pas, en catégories musico-rigolotes) on pourrait donc peut-être avoir une "Toolbox" de ce genre...


----------



## ganieda

xav said:
			
		

> No, not at all, flagirl.
> 
> To be perdoned, I have prepared a little Love toolbox for you.
> Containing The Preliminary Works,The Killing Answer, The Ultimate Try, The Seducted Seducer, The Big Alternative, The Very Common Way and The Much Appreciated Extra.



hey xav you sound very experienced !  if i ever have love troubles I'll call upon you... haven't you been reflecting on this a bit too much


----------



## Agnès E.

xav said:
			
		

> NB2. pour AgnèsE. : peut-être une partie de ceci vous paraîtra-t-elle intéressante pour le fil "Langages de l'amour". Ce n'est pas du français, certes ; c'est du latin  - ou plutôt de l'international !
> 
> Mais cela peut aider l'un(e) ou l'autre, je crois. A côté des expressions (classées, n'est-ce pas, en catégories musico-rigolotes) on pourrait donc peut-être avoir une "Toolbox" de ce genre...


 Je n'entre dans les listes thématiques que ce que les membres ont la gentillesse de me signaler *dans les fils thématiques concernés*. Vous imaginez bien que je ne vais pas lire TOUS les fils du forum pour y dénicher des expressions. Il s'agit d'une initiative commune dont je ne fais que la mise en forme en mettant à jour les bases de données à partir des suggestions explicitement postées !


----------



## Amityville

Dear xav,
I followed your advice and now my problem is that this man won't leave me alone, I am exhausted, please help.


----------



## Waenelin

Derringer said:
			
		

> You might try, "Not on the lips. I have a cold and I'm contagious!" More seriously, as there is no good way to say this in English, if he tries to kiss you, simply offer him your cheek rather than your lips.




Ooooooops, I missed your answer!

Well...actually, I'd feel like kissing him rather than he would, I guess !  But I'd like *at least* to steal him a kiss on the check...  without him to find it abusive or embarrassing ("gonflé" dirions nous en français) cos he's a very sensitive man.
So "Puis-je vous faire la bise" = "Can I give you a peck ?" or "a kiss"?



PS : if anyone here can guess who I'm talking about, may he please shut up...


----------



## Waenelin

Waenelin said:
			
		

> on the check...



on the cheek, of course, sorry


----------



## xav

ganieda said:
			
		

> hey xav you sound very experienced !  if i ever have love troubles I'll call upon you... haven't you been reflecting on this a bit too much


Experienced, no. Reflecting too much, probably ! Wanting to help, et à votre disposition si besoin...


----------



## xav

Isotta said:
			
		

> This confirms my suspicion that the French have schools for this.
> 
> Since you asked, though your English is exceptional, I made a few light revisions. The actual corrections are in red, and the stylistic/syntactical ones are in blue.
> 
> Isotta.


 
Oh, wonderful ! Thank you so much, Isotta !!

This is really (some ? a bit of ? a piece of ?) good work !!


----------



## Apprenti cavalier

Waenelin said:
			
		

> PS : if anyone here can guess who I'm talking about, may he please shut up...


 
   I'll keep my mouth closed (c'est comme ça qu'on dit ?)


----------



## Waenelin

Apprenti cavalier said:
			
		

> I'll keep my mouth closed (c'est comme ça qu'on dit ?)


T'as intérêt ! 

Attention, sur ces forums les posts doivent obligatoirement avoir un lien avec le sujet ; le flood est totalement exclu... Je n'aurais déjà pas dû te répondre ici. Mais bon, maintenant tu es au courant...


----------



## calembourde

Apprenti cavalier said:
			
		

> I'll keep my mouth closed (c'est comme ça qu'on dit ?)



'I'll keep my mouth shut' is the usual expression.

'I'll keep my mouth closed' usually means you will literally keep your mouth closed (which might be relevant to this discussion of kissing!  ) rather than the figurative meaning of not saying anything.


----------



## xav

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Je n'entre dans les listes thématiques que ce que les membres ont la gentillesse de me signaler *dans les fils thématiques concernés*. Vous imaginez bien que je ne vais pas lire TOUS les fils du forum pour y dénicher des expressions. Il s'agit d'une initiative commune dont je ne fais que la mise en forme en mettant à jour les bases de données à partir des suggestions explicitement postées !


(voui, Agnès, c'est pourquoi j'avais mis un renvoi dans le "fil" thématique en question...)
(mais c'est désormais réglé)


----------



## ursuline

Regarding the kiss on the lips being virtually no existent in France - well I live in France and my french friend Guy invites me out to dinner now and then. Last time he gave me a soft kiss on the lips when we said goodbye, just touching the inside of my lip - which send my stomach into somersaults.  However I can't tell if he means anything by this and he is not a teenager - he is almost 40!  I'm now confused!


----------



## renaudr

Mon conseil:
Embrasse le tout de suite, pourquoi attendre?


----------



## chose_bean

Mycall said:


> "La prochaine fois qu'on se rencarde, peux-tu s.t.p. me rouler une pelle géante?"


 
Im québécois, and I can say its not a good idea, its French slang from France there, I doubt he would really understand it, we dont use "rencarde" at all, "rouler une pelle" a little, but without the use of "géant", using that would result in him being confused more than anything else.


----------



## Bella1

You are too slow, ma petite. If I'm not too late in the crush, give me his telephone number.


----------

